# [SOLVED] Antec 300



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Has anyone tried doing the push pull method with an H50 cooler on the side window slot or is there just not enough room for two fans? Would there be enough for one? Want to buy this case but trying to get an idea for the H50 setup. Mobo is in sig that will be used along with graphics card.


----------



## Antec_rep (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Antec 300*



MonsterMiata said:


> Has anyone tried doing the push pull method with an H50 cooler on the side window slot or is there just not enough room for two fans? Would there be enough for one? Want to buy this case but trying to get an idea for the H50 setup. Mobo is in sig that will be used along with graphics card.


Hi MonsterMiata, 

It will be a little difficult to put on but I believe there should be enough room for two fans (push/pull). It is very important to setup the CPU cooler first and then put the 2nd fan on. 

Just so that we are on the same page. You mean the push pull method like the attached picture but in an Antec 300 right? 

Regards, 
Antec


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Antec 300*

Correct but the idea is to use the side port. Figured air would flow a little more natural from fron to rear with some exiting towards the side. Even if one fan will fit its a good to go for me. Just wondered if 2 would fit or if it would even work at all.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Antec 300*

Where exactly would the side fan sit in relation to the pic posted above?


----------



## Antec_rep (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Antec 300*



MonsterMiata said:


> Where exactly would the side fan sit in relation to the pic posted above?


Hi MonsterMiata, 

Just so that I understand correctly, you plan to insert a side port fan (which is not included) and your asking if it would interfere with your Corsair H50 push/pull method? 

In response to your question, the two will not interfere with one another even with the 2 fan push/pull method. 

Please let me know if that is what your asking. Picture of the side fan/rear fan is attached. 

Regards, 
Antec


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

Do you want to attach the Corsair H-50 onto the side panel??

No, that wouldn't work, it would make opening the case near impossible!

Just stick with the setup Antec suggested.

Have a look at the "Lets see your rig" thread also in this forum to see others with the Corsair H-50 setup.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

burrell said:


> Do you want to attach the Corsair H-50 onto the side panel??
> 
> No, that wouldn't work, it would make opening the case near impossible!
> 
> ...


Thats what i needed to know lol. I figured it qould make it a lil difficult but im willing to deal with it if the water lines and pump power wire were long enough.

Just need something to make my cpu cooler at 4.16ghz. its in the low 70s under load lol. way to high.


----------

